# Records that your city breaks



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

^The federal electorate of Kalgoorlie is the largest electorate on Earth. I can't remember the size.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

eulogy said:


> The city of Kalgoorlie-Boulder, Western Australia calls itself the largest city in the world. It has an area of 95,000 km², but only 30,000 inhabitants.


OMG that is soooooooooo big, thats crazy!!!!!!!!!!
With a density of 3.1/km2


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

Not technically my city, but it's only about 5 or 6 miles away, and Wakefield's only claim to fame is having the biggest rhubarb festical in the world.

Roundhay park in Leeds is apparently the largest urban park in Europe.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

global importance of Arnhem
1/ ..
2/ ..
3/ ..
4/ birthplace to Lorentz
5/ Audrey Hepburn went to ballet academy here
6/ first removable football pitch
7/ first indoors jungle, desert and ocean (theme park)
8/ first church with an elevator (?? Eusebius church)
9/ 2 London streets named after Arnhem (Dulwich and somewhere NE)
10/ paint from Arnhem company AKZO is most used on airplanes worldwide
11/ largest pacemaker company of the world (?? vitatron)

national level:
6/ first music hall in NL
7/ first trade union of NL
8/ first liberal journal of NL
9/ deepest buildings of NL (I think, at least a lot is built subterranean)
34/ city of KEMA Keur (electronic devices security control org)
35/ fashion academy
36/ most often (re-)built railway station (4x in 160 years)
37/ first ratelband snack corner (tsjakkaa!)
38/ first gimsel bio-dynamic supermarket (now a chain of 55 or so)
39/ first to have a Turkish council-member (for Christian-Democrats  )
40/ most newsreaders and presenters with radio and TV (no accent)
41/ first to introduce boring regional TV
42/ metro has richest part of NL (Rozendaal)
43/ sharpest income differences (with The Hague)
44/ hilliest of NL (+9 > +113mtrs)
45/ first gay organisation for the elderly
46/ worst air quality (megatraffic in valleys surrounded by hills)
47/ most profitable Bijenkorf (posh warehouse)
48/ most competitive city (award from Chambers of Comm and the Body of Medium and Small Business)
49/ best water quality (bottled and sold elsewhere, e.g. Rotterdam)
50/ best vineyards
764/ best 1970's neighbourhoods
765/ least casualties amongst cyclists
766/ best policeforce (official but I hardly understand how that's measured)
767/ most deceptive highrise (built on hills  )
768/ grandest ways leading in/out of the city
769/ most deceptive inner city (see 768 then think shoebox housing)
770/ first AH XL (supermarket hangar)
771/ first Supercoop (cheapest supermarket)

(being taken away by the men in white coats)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

^^Hmm does GC have more canals than Amsterdam and venice combined?? show me!

Culemborg has the largest wall painting of europe! (maybe the world(?))


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

I renew the old thread 
Antalya;
Most 5star otels.
Most burst balloon in a moment.
Most putting roses on a tram.


----------



## London (Jun 12, 2005)

London: In owning the worlds first and only ''environmentaly friendly'' skyscraper


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> -worlds largest Irish festival


Rubbish. The three largest are:

1. New York
2. Manchester
3. Dublin


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

Skopie said:


> Roundhay park in Leeds is apparently the largest urban park in Europe.


Don't see how....

Roundhay Park is 258 hectares - http://www.leeds.gov.uk/fol/fol_15.html

Heaton Park (largest urban park in Europe) is 259 hectares - http://www.manchester.gov.uk/leisure/parks/heaton/


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich:
Best living quality in the world
Highest density of public swimming facility (indoors, outdoors, lake, river)
Voted for highest density of cultural and subcultral events
Biggest street party in Europe (street parade)
Biggest decorated indoors ball (Polyball - I have been a helper there since 1990!)
Largest clock in Europe (St.Peter chruch), second biggest in the world
Biggest Tibetian population outside of Tibet
Highest density of Nobel Prize winners (not sure about it nowadays)
Athletic Meeting Zurich: 23 worldrecords have been made there


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Asheville, North Carolina...

...is home to the largest private home in America, the 250-room Biltmore House, which has about four acres of floor space all totalled.

...is home to the world's only thriving grove of _torreya taxifolia_, an unusual and primitive conifer whose plant structure has remained virtually unchanged since the Jurassic Period.

...is home to the world's largest repository of weather data at the National Climatic Data Center, located in the Federal Building.

...is home to the largest free-standing elliptical dome in North America, at the Basilica of St. Lawrence. (Now tell me *that's* not a statistic to wet one's pants over.)

...is located on the French Broad River, third oldest river in the world.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

rocky said:


> Paris
> 
> -most french people in any city
> -most jews in an european city
> ...


-only town of less than 6 million inhabitants (2.2millions without suburban) with subway system who transports more 1 billion traveller per yer (without RER system)
-densest subway system in the world 
-busiest freeway in europe : peripherique freeway with 1.1 millions vehicules
-busiest train station in europe : gare du Nord
-biggest subway station in europe with 7 subway lignes and 2 rer lignes
-st Lazard ,auber,opera station
-fastest rail train in the world TGV
- the most rentable mall in Europe : forum des hall


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is what you would call breaking a record... but the Greater Rochester area (with a population of around 1.1 million) issues more patents for new products created there... than any other city ON EARTH. (I swear I'm not making this up)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are the records for NYC that I know of.

1. It has been the largest city in the US since 1823.
2. It is one of the most diverse cities in the world.
3. It had the longest streak for holding consecutive WTBs (1890-1974).
4. It has more musuems than most cities.
5. It has the more skyscrapers than most cities.
6. It is known for getting the most gridlock anytime durring a day.
7. It has the most expensive property in the US.
8. It is known for having more subway lines than most cities.
9. It is the most densley populated city in the US and second most in the world.
10. It has more colleges and schools than nearly every other city.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

OMG!!! This is the first thread I ever made on this site!  And it's back!


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Toronto
> 
> 1.Tallest Freestanding Structure on Land
> 2. Longest road in the world**
> ...


I'll just quote myself. With a few edits.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

About the discussion of largest city in area. The largest city is Altamira (PA), Brazil - 160.000 km² aprox. (Belgium and Netherlands together). But the city is very small.

I live in Rio de Janeiro and the best record is the most beautiful city in the world !!!


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

*Originally posted by wjfox2002*

_*London*_


has the largest foreign currency exchange market in the world, handling more money than New York and Tokyo combined. Average
daily turnover is more than $0.5 trillion.


Along with The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, there are more than 550 international banks and 170 global
securities houses which have set up offices in London. By contrast Frankfurt has around 280, Paris 270 and New York 250.


World's largest insurance market.


More billionaires live in London than any other city in the world (44, compared with New York's 34 and Moscow's 21).


has the most expensive neighbourhood in the world (Kensington Palace Gardens), where the average house price is $85 million,
compared with $5.6 million for the _next_ most expensive (Jupiter Island, Florida).


has the world's most expensive office space, far ahead of Tokyo and New York.


has the world's longest (by route kilometres) and oldest (1865) subway system.


is the world's busiest international airport hub.


300 languages are spoken in London, more than any other city in the world.


has more parks and green spaces than any other city of its size in the world. Almost 40% of its total area is green.


has an incredibly long and rich history, spanning over 2,000 years.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Cobucci said:


> About the discussion of largest city in area. The largest city is Altamira (PA), Brazil - 160.000 km² aprox. (Belgium and Netherlands together). But the city is very small.


A bit more than that - it's more than DOUBLE of Belgium and Netherlands together!  Or about:
Netherlands+Belgium+Luxemburg+Switzerland+Denmark+Liechtenstein :lol:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

My city has the best looking and most intelligent people in the world and the males with the largest average ***** size.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Cobucci, Belgium is about 30.000km² and Netherlands 41.000km², but you could say that Altamira is a bit larger than England and Wales together


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Some for Miami:
-Highest percentage of foreign born residents in the world.
-Home to the wealthiest neighborhood in the U.S. (Fisher Island) according to the U.S. Census.
-One of the oldest continuously populated cities in the U.S. (over 2,000 years)
-Only municpality in the U.S. conceived and founded by a woman.
-Second highest Cuban population in the World (second only to Havana)
-Home to North Americas largest street festival (sorry Toronto, of course different sources always say different things using different ways of measuring)
-3rd most highrises of any U.S metro (behind NY and Chicago)
-Home to Art Basel Miami Beach which is recognized as one of the most prestigious international art shows in the U.S.
-Only metro in the U.S. containing or touching two national parks (Everglades & Biscayne)
-Largest conga line (119,986 people in 1988)
-Most decentralized office market in 2004 in U.S. (not a good thing)
-Cruise ship capital of the world (3.2 million passengers depart per year)
-Financial Capital of Latin America (home to over 500 multinational corporations, over 100 international banking institutions, 61 foreign consulates, 40 bi-national chambers of commerce, 25 foreign trade offices)
-Home to largest college (2 or 4 year) in the U.S. --Miami Dade College (~60,000 students)
-The Miami Free Trade Zone is the first and largest privately-owned-and-operated trade zone in the world.
-Miami-Dade County harvests more tropical vegetables than any other US county.
-Geographically (and culturally) closer to Cuba's Capital (Havana) than the capital of its own state (Tallahasee).
-and last but not least, the largest city named Miami in the world!!! (bigger than Miami, OH)


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

35 world records and city still going strong
By a staff reporter 

26 September 2005 



DUBAI — Dubai holds as many as 35 of the world records and all of them are mentioned in the Guinness World Records, a select list of which has been specially featured in the much awaited 2006 edition of the book launched on Saturday.


With records ranging from the biggest chocolate box, to the tallest all suites hotel, and the largest paper clip to the largest man-made harbour, attributed to Dubai, the book lists the UAE as one of the highest per capita world record breakers.

Jashanmal group's books division, which holds the exclusive distributorship for the Guinness World Records book since 2000, released the records book at a special launch party at The Village Mall in Jumeirah yesterday evening. The party was attended, among others, by Gangu Batra, CEO of Jashanmal, representatives of various organisations behind Dubai's world records, including the Dubai Shopping Festival, Dubai Intercontinental, and Trident Support Corporation.

Speaking to Khaleej Times, Tshering Idnani and Suhaila Saqer Gobbash, both representing the DSF at the launch party, said that next year's festival would definitely have more record breaking feats. “But our focus in the coming festival will be in record breaking activities that involves people and community,” Gobbash said.

Replying to a question on what specific feats have been planned for DSF 2006, Idnani said that it was too early to speak about specific ideas, but added that there will definitely be some amazing performances.

Guinness World Records 2006 once again reveals some of the most bizarre and breathtaking record attempts ever undertaken. It showcases thousands of all-new records, fantastic new features and brand new photos. The latest attractions of this 288-pages book include giant foldout spreads, exciting new categories such as digital music, computer games, extreme sports and much more. For sports fanatics, it has the ultimate sports records reference guide.

JUST FOR THE RECORD

Here are some of Dubai's most acclaimed superlatives:

1. Largest excavated drydocks

2. Largest man-made harbour

3. Biggest artificial islands

4. Biggest and tallest indoor ski

5. Largest price for a single horse race

6. Tallest purely residential building

7. Second largest unsupported flagpole (the tallest is in Abu Dhabi)

8. Most expensive water theme park

9. Largest Crown

10. Largest Cradle

11. Largest Shawerma

12. Largest To Mother With Love message board

13. Longest line of licensed taxis

14. Tallest Hotel

15. Longest RoadSide Advertisement


----------



## Elite (Aug 7, 2005)

smussuw said:


> 6. Tallest purely residential building


I thought that was taken over by the Q1?
(Sorry i could be wrong)


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

I am sure HK have 2 records which is quite meaningful and general enough.

1. Highest residentials on average
- Residential estates built in the past few years are all over 50 storeys. Together with the already high-rise residentials in different decades. I don't have a formal statistics but the fact HK people living at the highest level from the ground should be no question.

2. Highest population density
- I knew a statistics recognised worldwide more than 10 years ago said Shampshuipo District of HK was the most densely populated area in the world. It's more than 150,000 people per sq.km(I forgot the exact figure). The figure should have even up more in the past 10 years.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston
1. Widest Cable-stayed bridge in the world at 187ft wide.
2. Oldest running subway system in the US.
3. Oldest ship still "afloat". (HMS Victory does not count because it has been drydocked.)
4. Oldest running MLB park in the US/Canada.
5. First college built in the US. Also the oldest.
6. First school built in the US. Also the oldest.

Yup Boston is old.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Milano

the only city to have 2 teams that won the European Champions Cup.

largest Albanian community outside Albania.

most polluted city of the world in the 70's (...sic...).

most expansive city of Euro Zone in 2005. (...sic....)

Pirelli Tower, world highest concrete skyscrapers for 40 years.

Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II°, the first Mall of everytime.

World Biggest Fair.

World oldest race-track in F1 (Autodromo di Monza)

European biggest urban public park. (Parco di Monza)

highest number of Top Models living in a city (...that's good)

European highest number of Motor Company settled in a city (Alfa Romeo, Innocenti, Autobianchi, Isotta Fraschini)

World highest number of football fans that went away to see a football match (Milan-Steaua Bucarest, 1989, 85.000 fans from Milano to Barcelona for the Final of C1)

2° city of the world after New York to have a propre Electric Power Company.

2° city of Europe for Highrise buildings

Capital of the Roman Empire for two centuries

Capital city of the Renaissance for 150 years
most bombed and destroyed city of Europe during the II° W.W., apart German cities.

world most important and famous Theatre (La Scala)

2° world biggest cathedral after San Pietro in Roma.

Location of some of the most important cycling race: Milano-S.Remo, Milano-Torino, Giro di Lombardia, Giro d'Italia, hundreds of 6-Days races, 3 world record of km/h. and one of the most famous Velodromo of the world, the Vigorelli.


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

Tallinn,Estonia:
--former highest building in the world:St Olaf's Church 159m(now 123,7m)

--largest community of Estonians in the world

--the oldest still working apothecary in the world:Rae Apteek

--the biggest singing choir in the world(in every five years a singing festival takes place in Tallinn with 20 000 singers and about 100 000 spectators;the record is 300 000 spectators and that's about 30% of Estonian population)

--the most beautiful and well preserved medieval town walls and defence towers...

--the longest human chain started from Tallinn

--tallest Lego tower in the world-24,91m

--oldest capital in northern Europe

also worth mentioning...
we have:
--Fat Margaretha defence tower-a circle tower with 155 loopholes;diam. 25m and height 20m

--two churches over 100m


----------



## unfrequented (May 8, 2005)

London will gain a few more records when Wembley Stadium is completed early next year










With 90,000 seats the new Wembley will be the largest football stadium in the world with every seat under cover.

With a span of 315 Metres, the arch will be the longest single span roof structure in the world

There will be 2,618 toilets :rock: - which WNSL estimate is more than any other stadium in the world.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

San Siro today have 87.200 seats under cover + 20 sky boxes for 20 people each, total 87.600 + 250 journalist seat under cover, total 87.850 + other 3.000 place for Police, Medical and Servcie men all with seats under cover + 50 handicapp people

total 90.900.

so new Wembley lost a record before it will be born.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Düsseldorf has the biggest japanese community in Europe 
and the Königsallee is in the top 5 of the most expansive streets in Europe.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Toronto
> 
> 1.Tallest Freestanding Structure on Land
> 2. Longest road in the world*Panamerican Highway, surely?*
> ...


Nice try mate...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> Nice try mate...


good points Tubeman. I'm sure Venice would also have a think to say about this claim.

"9. Largest carfree community (Toronto Islands)I'm sure plenty of African villages beg to differ"


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

ROME -ITALY.
Not the greatest now, but sure the first in history.

1) First multicultural city on earth (over than 100 languages spoken in 1° century bC)
2) First multiracial city on earth ( for example, there were Emperors from 3 continents) 
3) First multireligious city on earth 
4) First city on earth with more than 1 million inhabitants.
5) First city on earth with more than 1.5 million inhabitants in urban area.
6) First city on earth to unify Europe, 2000 years before Ue.
7) First city on earth to govern over lands in 3 different continents.
8) First city on earth - and maybe the only one - to give its name to an Empire.
9) First world class city on earth
10) The only city on earth declared 5 times "world's heritage" by Unesco
11) The only city on earth with an indipendent State IN. 
12) Largest sport stadium ever built on earth ( Circo Massimo, 375.000 spectators). 
13) Largest church in the world.
14) Largest stone dome in the world (Pantheon)
15) Greatest number of aegyptian obelisks in the world.
16) Largest number of ancient bridges in the world (with more than 5 centuries) 
17) According with Unesco, largest cultural, artistical, historical heritage in the world. 
In detail:
7000 archeological areas
3000 kilometers of catacombs explored, extimated others 3000 km non-explored.
More than 400 artistical and historical churches, only in the municipality.
More than 300 museums
40 castles in the municipal area
150 medieval towers, 50 only in the city center.
18) Largest roman art collection on earth
19) Largest renaissance art collection on earth 
20) Largest baroque art collection on earth
21) According with the Rough Guide, "Quite simply the largest and the richest collection of art and culture in the world" , The Vaticans Museums.
http://travel.roughguides.com/roughguides.html
22) Dozens of hills, the mountans, the sea, 2 lakes, 4 rivers, 3 vulcans in the municipal area.
23) Has more parks and green spaces than any other city of its size in the world. Almost 68% of its total area is green (1290kmsq).
24) According with some SSC polls, most important city in history.
25) Most imitated city on earth ( temples, arches, architecture, domes, churches, columns, all that is classic style)

1° century


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Other records about Rome:

1) Worst metrò system (only 36.6 km) for an European Capital (with exception than little capitals )
2) Crappy football team ever (SS Lazio), with most stupid fascists supporters in the history of the world  
3) Best football team ever (AsRoma), with best supporters 
4) Highest number of motorbikes in Europe (more in Rome than in all England)
5) Highest number of stray cats in Europe, declared "protected community"


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*other records of Milano*

first highway of all the world (Milano-Laghi 1924)

second highway of all the world (Milano-Bergamo 1927)

the most cabled city of the world with T3 connesion (100%)

world oldest stadium only for sport and show events that still today hosts atlethic, american football and football matches (Arena Civica 1807 - 35.000 seats)

for many centuries Milano was the biggest harbour of the inner Europe. and the closest sea is at 120 km!


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Nice try mate...


Actually, that was one of my first posts, I put a edited version later. here it is...


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Toronto
> 
> 1.Tallest Freestanding Structure on Land
> 2. Longest road in the world**
> ...


There.

And the PanAmerican highway isn't a road... it's a HIGHWAY.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna

Well, erm...
Ok, so we...
...well, screw Vienna.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Some of these records are so ridiculous !!! There isn't how to know which city is the most multicultural city, most beautiful city (I've posted one about that, but I was joking), etc. And some records are insignificant.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh, no, don't screw Vienna!

Vienna is the only European capital city that has (important) vinyards within its city limits!
And it is the only major European city with a National Park within city limits.
It is the most important city for german-speaking drama.

And IIRC, Rapid Vienna (my club) is the only football team ever to have won the German championship that is no longer German.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

And yeah, we have the longest Marathon in the world.











































Yes, I was kidding.


----------



## greek_eagle (Jun 14, 2006)

Jaye101 said:


> Toronto
> 
> 1.Tallest Freestanding Structure on Land
> 2. Longest road in the world
> ...


My friend I don't know what it is about Torontonians but they might be number one in many things in Canada but that does not encompass the whole world! 

I think everyone will agree with your first choice ..that of the CN Tower. At over 1800 ft it's hard to beat.

The longest running street must be Yonge Street which is the world's longest continuous road in the world at some 26 miles.

Now for your third choice...that's basically a lot of what Canada's Multicultural comission preaches. "While the USA is a melting pot...we in Canada are a Mosaic of multiple cultures!" My friend it's all the same! Now, as for the number. Open the NY yellow pages [for example] and count. Then go to Chicago's and so on. You will see the same [number] and more [groups] and in larger numbers living and working, studying etc. while keeping their faith, going to their cultural centers, speaking their mother tongue etc. It does not only happen in Canada. I work for the gov't. It's propoganda. Nothing wrong with that. But lets not start putting numbers on these things or we'll be the laughing stock of the world. 

As for the vehicles produced....I guess you forgot to consider Michigan.

Now, as for the neighborhoods...this may also be negative depending on how you look at it. If you look at it like you did in a multicultural way ....we have all these neighborhoods...great...but on the other hand...many neighborhoods ...different ones... also means that people must be divided....therefore...something is not working. [I read that last year about a Euro city and sure enough..something wasn't working.and things exploded out of control ... it was in the news]. 

Number 9 has got to go!!! Big time! Go over the ON-MI line to Mackinac Island. ...Avalon [Catalina Island] just off the Los Angeles coast has NO cars...as doesn't Hydra a short ferry ride from Athens, Greece. An even larger car free community is that of Buyukada Island[pop 17,000] a few miles away from bustling 12 million+ Istanbul, Turkey.http://www.carbusters.org/magazine/index.php?issue=25&go=feature1

Now as for your number 12 New York is def. #1 at close to 7000 high rises. Toronto may be number two though...and not number three as you state...though, I don't have my up to date data on Chicago. As far as I can see, Toronto has some 980 more highrises than Chicago...BUT, I have to check up on something that is very misleading and most people do not pick up on it. 

.... Toronto's facts are so misleading. The metro Toronto figures have really changed the look of Toronto in the eyes of people reading statistics.[due to the new metro area gov't] For example....San Fransisco's population is some 7.3 million. in the metro area. If you were to look at stats...high rises as you stated in your records...the number you get for each city looking them up on a site the number you get is for the city only. For example SF has 483 highrises...but that is city limits. It doesn't count Oakland's nor does it count San Jose's. The same goes for LA, Chicago and NYC...Vancouver, Montreal....The only city that is not like this is Toronto with its new metro gov't. If we were to recount things so that they are along the same lines....Toronto loses a lot that it gained from its BIG city image when it incorporated everything under one roof. Similarly, Boston suddenly became the fourth largest city in the US ..its population shot up some 2 million souls in a couple of days...and surpassed San Fransisco's 7.3 and nowBoston is now 7.5 million and the 4th largest!! Boston also incorporated cities into its Metro area. As for the crime rate....Toronto is they say a pretty safe city. I've read up on that. Now when they report murders and other violent crime...is it only city of TO? or is it the new metro area.? The crime rate in Canada went up drastically in the years 2000-2005...and the gov't was worried about this. Now, leading criminalogists at leading Canadian Universities recently reported on what has to be done in order to lower the crime rate. .....They are going to make changes to the criminal code...and alter consenting age for sex related offenses.....and make other changes to other laws in order to make things "look better". While they warned that this will not do anything really to the crime rate...it will make Canada look better abroad. I say if there are problems..let the people know..instead of always saying that everything happens south of Windsor [actually Detroit is north]...let Canadian's know what actually happens in their towns instead of being ignorant of their surroundings. Basically what I am saying always question the stats you read. The person reporting them for example might not even know where Toronto is. Ask why something is like this...and the sort. I remember in University two of us did a similar paper in Crim class....one of us reported the crime of a city using city proper stats...I remember the city had some 39 murders..and the other the metro area total 384 murders. Of course reading the first one made the place look like it was heaven for such a major city and such a large population. When they read mine they bought more security. ...I used to live in Irvine California [moved there from Canada] and immediately I was bombarded by all this propoganda shit about living in the safest city in the good ole US of A !!! Now in a city where you are scared half to death to go to a 7-11 at 3pm... one must wonder if this is really true. After looking into it...sure enough six of the 12 safest cities were located in southern California beside one of the top three worst! Irvine though, didn't advertise how it became the safest. Hell, they have gated most of the city. Everyone lives in gated communities. No wonder !...now overall it doesn't matter...it's safer. And I enjoyed living there. I felt safe as did my family. But, you must read into things. 

I am almost finished....the busiest freeway in the world is the San Diego Freeway in Los Angeles & Orange Counties, Calif. has a volume of 612,000 vehicles daily. And as for theaters, Athens, Greece has either second or third place...theaters are everywhere and we're not talking about movie theaters now are we? 

By the way..number 11 is ridiculous but when you got to make a place look better anything counts I guess. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

it's harm but as far as i know none record in my city


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

World's longest skating rink.









What's the World's tallest *NON*-freestanding structure anyway?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

greek_eagle said:


> My friend I don't know what it is about Torontonians but they might be number one in many things in Canada but that does not encompass the whole world!
> 
> I think everyone will agree with your first choice ..that of the CN Tower. At over 1800 ft it's hard to beat.
> 
> ...


OK, while not all things on his list are true, some that you dismiss actually do hold merit.

Ontario actually does out produce Michigan in the automotive sector, it has for the last several years.

Toronto does have more high-rises than Chicago does, they are also counted only for city proper and not metro, that is where you, Mr. Know-it-all get mislead. Also, that 7.5 million is San Frans metro, not the city proper. If 7.5 million were San Frans city proper, then it would almost be the size of New York.

Toronto does have the third most theatres in the world, or at least the english speaking world.

Also, why did you dig this thread up from the grave. The author of this was only 15 at the time, give him a break.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK is arguebly known for breaking NY's record for skyline and skyscrapers.


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Also, why did you dig this thread up from the grave?


Because Toronto is an evil place. If there is a devil, she must be from Toronto.

Can I add to the list for Toronto?

"Most Liberal City in the World*"


* of evil cities metros greater than 3 million residents.

OK. Start bitching.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The Seattle area has the largest building (4x the runner up) and the richest person.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

gonzo said:


> What's the World's tallest *NON*-freestanding structure anyway?


It's a radio tower in North Dakota. Don't know it's name, where exactly it is, or how tall it is though (I think it's about 2,000 feet).

EDIT: Oops, forgot my record.

-Most Mormons in a city. Although that's debatable (and I doubt it's true, either).
-It's the headquarters of the fastest-growing religion in the world. Does that count?
-Hmmph, they're both Mormon-related (one of which, as I said, probably isn't true).


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

> It's a radio tower in North Dakota. Don't know it's name, where exactly it is, or how tall it is though (I think it's about 2,000 feet).


Cool


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

CborG said:


> ^^Hmm does GC have more canals than Amsterdam and venice combined?? show me!


The Gold Coast Seaway providing safe ocean access and over 270 kilometres of navigable waterwaysSOURCE
With nine times more waterways than Venice, the Gold Coast is a boating paradise with over 260 kilometres of navigable waterways within the City. 
The Gold Coast Seaway also offers convenient access to the Pacific Ocean for those interested in deep-sea fishing.SOURCE--So Venice has about 30Km of canals
The city has 160 canals -- more than Venice -- with a combined length of 76km (47 miles), spanned by 1,281 bridges -- also more than Venice (though not as many as Hamburg).SOURCE
As well known as the Gold Coast is for its barcode of high-rise along the majestic Pacific Ocean, it's also known for its canal estates.

42 kilometres of beaches are complemented by more than ten times that length of canal-front residential property. 

Although the Gold Coast has more canals than Venice and Amsterdam (probably put together) the canal phenomenon drew its inspiration from similar estates in Florida resorts. During the 1950s, Alfred Grant, a property developer, created two estates - Miami Keys (50 hectares) and Rio Vista (30 hectares) - with the help of architect Karl Langer, the famous designer of the Lennons Hotel at Broadbeach. About 400 allotments were obtained out of the larger Miami Keys, and the canals represented about one third of the total area. Names of the canal estates and beachside suburbs drew on the American and Mediterranean names associated with water eg. Florida Gardens, Miami Keys, Sorrento, Rialto, and the earlier Isle of Capri, often unkindly referred to by competing neighbours on nearby islands as the 'pile of debris'.

The phenomenon of waterfront home sites drew on the Dutch farming idea of creating land some hundreds of years earlier by filling from the site itself to create a platform of high land beside a big drainage ditch. This, of course, looked a lot better once the drain filled with water.

WHAT'S SO SPECIAL ABOUT CANALS?

The canals of Amsterdam and Venice provide a spectacular urban experience for pedestrians, cyclists and even motorists. The opportunity to cross over the water via narrow pedestrian/cycle bridges throughout Venice, adds to the public experience of the canal and the views along their length. The development of canals on the Gold Coast has enabled many people to live close to water, but the opportunity for public access to the water's edge or the opportunity to cross the canals via footbridges, has largely been neglected. Given that the Coast has more canals than Venice and Amsterdam put together, the place could become the 'City of Bridges'. This is something to be pursued by energetic and fertile young minds as this city evolves.

The Gold Coast canals have had a chequered history with some areas being somewhat low and prone to flooding, others providing first class environments for residents and the community at large.

Street systems, with crossroads reaching the water's edge, complemented by pocket parks, were a hallmark of some of the early canal developments. The canals have provided an opportunity for residents to enjoy open space views, and have provided a recreational space for much water-based recreation.SOURCE

Venice's Canals(30Km) + Amsterdam's Canals(76Km) = 106Km Vs Gold Coast's Canals(about 260Km)

Here's some of the Gold Coast's Canals:

Hope Island









Biggera Waters









Surfers Paradise/Benowa/Broadbeach Waters









Mermaid Waters/Robina









Southern Gold Coast









I think I've proved that the Gold Coast has more canals than Venice and Amsterdam combined.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Helsinki:

- Northernmost operating metro system in the world.

- Biggest orthodox church in Western Europe.

- Biggest movie theatre in the Nordic.

There are som very big malls in Helsinki too, and i think at least on of them make it to the top 3 or top 5 in Europe.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv

-first Hebrew city in modern times, est. 1909 (though older neighbourhoods exist before).

-largest Jewish populated metro area in the world :some 3 million (sec. New-York some 2 million).

-largest collection of the modern European international style buildings in the world ,which made it aworld heritage site by UNESCO.

-some 1,500 HR and towers in metro area.

-the first tallest tower of the ME (and in away of Europe and Africa)-shalom tower 142m built in 1965.

-the biggest bus terminal in the world

and other "nonesense" records


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

QUEBEC CITY:

- Oldest city in North America (1608)
- Oldest fortified city of N.A
- City with the longest Cantilever Bridge (Pont DE Québec)

That's what I see right now.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

> Oldest city in North America (1608)


North America consists of more than Canada and the U.S., therefore the oldest city is Santo Domingo which has been around since 1496, 4 years after Columbus' discovery of the New World.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Bringing back an 11-month old thread from the grave... Is this a record? :crazy:


----------

